# FS Schwinn   Ball Light



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 13, 2011)

This is used but in good shape with some pepering but great shine. This has the "S" switch and the amber reflectors.
$75 or Willing to trade for ballooner or older stuff


----------

